# GekoGR 'favorit'



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I saw a great series of videos by GekoGR. He's a great shooter and makes his own forks. One video was entitled:

_"Slingshot" my favorit sling_






So I made a screen-grab and converted it to vector art. I scaled it to my own hand.










Then board-cut it in honey coloured G10, a glassfibre-reinforced epoxy laminate. Instead of polishing it as usual, I left it at 220 grit then gave it an acetone finish, dissolving away the epoxy a little to bring out the fibre grain and improve grip.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Here's some dimensions.










His is surely nicer, but this is super strong and I only needed a quick catty to test out bands in the workshop.

Here it is wearing Hunter bands.










Here it's testing out some funky band chains.










Anyway, It's not much of a showcase. It's not my design and not exemplary handiwork, but I wanted to report that it was a good, ergonomic and accurate shooter with super low forks and low wrist strain. I'd prefer a more beefy handle. slightly higher forks and to round the hook under my thumb.


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

Now that came out much nicer than you are giving yourself credit for! I love the use of the honey G10...it's gorgeous!

Great job!

RIDE


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks!

The Hunter bands are a bit much for it. It's currently wearing blue bands, a locally available but decent exercise band which is at 0.65mm .026" is between Thera-band Gold (0.75mm .030") and Thera-band Silver (0.55mm .021"). These are short bands tapered from 30-15mm and I guesstimate 8-10lbs of draw and 24' full extension.










This set up gives a fast, accurate and controllable shot from ammo from small BBs up to half ounce lead balls.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a nice looking slingshot, I would pay for a slingshot like that.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Sharp.. Love Geko's boardcut design.. It looks good.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I got some of these slings from Geko.
They are very, very ergonomic and
very, very, very accurate shooters!!

This is vid from another sling-enthusiast using this design!


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

Seriously....if you would be willing to make more....I'd LOVE to own one!

I keep coming back to this thread...I really love the look!

RIDE


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments.



RIDE said:


> Seriously....if you would be willing to make more....I'd LOVE to own one!
> 
> I keep coming back to this thread...I really love the look!
> 
> RIDE


If Geko's selling them I'll not pirate his design, so I won't be selling these. I won't even sell this one. Anyway, I need it for playing with in the workshop.

I tell you what, I'll make you one with my modifications (without charge). Message me your address.


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Seriously....if you would be willing to make more....I'd LOVE to own one!
> 
> I keep coming back to this thread...I really love the look!
> 
> RIDE


If Geko's selling them I'll not pirate his design, so I won't be selling these. I won't even sell this one. Anyway, I need it for playing with in the workshop.

I tell you what, I'll make you one with my modifications (without charge). Message me your address.
[/quote]

Kudos for respecting his design.

And..........message sent.









RIDE


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

RIDE/Steve, it's in the post!


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Guys Geko shows how to make a boardcut slingshot in a Youtube video. This design is what he shows how to make, pretty sure most everybody could whip one up themselves if they really wanted. I know eventually, I'll give it a try.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats a great looking shooter I to love the design and after reading this post over and over watching the videos the same. I decided to take my steal ergo that had a design that was not far off from his. The forks were wider and taller and made out of steal. Did a little slicing and dicing some wielding and came up with my one version its not finished yet but shoots great.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice. JT


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

lovely shape,good to see so many folk using hunter bands!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

fish said:


> lovely shape,good to see so many folk using hunter bands!


I still have the two pairs of Hunter bands you sold me. I use them on all the catapults as both a standard measure and as the strongest bands I have.

For strength, they're somewhere in the middle of the strongest bands I could possibly draw and the ones that would provide the best possible accuracy. If I were really hunting, I'd probably opt for a single band for bird and a double for small mammals. If only you had a quick change system as fast as the Dankungs.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

This is very nice and I love the material used. I can imagine having more of a stable hold and aim with it. The torque of the pull is minimized.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You're right. It's a design that handles high power bands well. 20lb bands are managed well and 8-10lb bands are really super, with almost no shake at all.

The downside is 20 plus pound bands like Hunter bands launching big heavy .50 cal lead ball can put you in a world of pain (as I have discovered). Shooting like this over forks really no higher than one's thumb and knuckle puts the hand dangerously in harm's way. My Shootist is about the safe limit at .8". So while I'd tak this Favorit to a target meet, I'd not take it out in the wilderness to hunt with.

Additionally, if I really wanted to combine accuracy with power, I'd opt for a braced design unless local laws prohibited that. Geko's a skilled shooter and he's using lighter bands for accuracy, so a negligablee fork design remains sensible.


----------

